# The Crack



## Hanny (Aug 2, 2020)

I took a raft down the Black Canyon of the Gunnison (Above Gunny Gorge) in 1998, 'The Crack'... Arguably the ultimate class 5/6 in Colorado. I recently watched a video called the 'Next Generation' my photo is Next Generation as I was portaging a raft.. the other photo is me and Steve Campbell sending 'Falls of Sorrow' ..last drop (18 ft) before 3/4 mile portage, with a raft.



































who's the NEXT Inflatble?????


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

You sir, have great big balls.


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

Last summer I was involved in an heated discussion with a neighbors brother in law who said they were going to paddle board the Gunnison through the black canyon. I tried to educate them that they weren’t going to the black canyon and told them about what the black canyon entailed. Asked them about portages and if they meant the gorge or even lower down stream. They were confident that I had no idea what I was talking about and I expressed that it was a mutual feeling. I have no clue where they ended up going but I know it wasn't the black because we all would have heard about it one way or another.


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

Big balls is right. You’re a god damn animal. Where can I buy you beers and hear about this legendary adventure?


----------



## Hanny (Aug 2, 2020)

I know guys who have boogie boarded the Black in winter months to fish it, I know,,,, insane. But no SUP as far as I know.


----------



## Hanny (Aug 2, 2020)

theusualsuspect said:


> Big balls is right. You’re a god damn animal. Where can I buy you beers and hear about this legendary adventure?


Leroy gave us free beers all night when we hit the Pleasure Park😀


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

Ah Leroy, I’d expect nothing less of him!


----------



## Hanny (Aug 2, 2020)

Black Canyon redefined 'Mandatory Eddie' for me.... life or death


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

I’ve been down in the bottom on a climbing trip and could not imagine running that gorge. Of all the places I’ve been, the black canyon is the most intimidating


----------



## Sawatch Rescue (Apr 17, 2010)

Part of Tom Love's Shredder-Fest through the Black. S1 for the win.


----------



## Deagol (Jun 16, 2017)

I used to think inflatables could not do what most hard-shells could do, then I saw this video.


----------



## Rightoarleft (Feb 5, 2021)

Deagol said:


> I used to think inflatables could not do what most hard-shells could do, then I saw this video.


Can we just appreciate the nostalgia of documenting this with a camcorder? That is a feat all by itself. You see kids, before GoPro and SD cards, you had to bring a big clunky camera that used video tape. It was a great way to find out who your friends were. To share a video, you had to actually hand over the cassette. If they gave it back, they were friends. If they rewound it first, they were good friends. If they took it to a video editing center and dubbed in some porno music, they were friends for life.


----------



## Sawatch Rescue (Apr 17, 2010)

Deagol said:


> I used to think inflatables could not do what most hard-shells could do, then I saw this video.


There's not much Jimmy and Jeff Snyder can't paddle and the Thrillseeker is a creeking machine. And then came the Strider...


----------

